
Self-Driving Uber Strikes and Kills a Pedestrian - InvisibleCities
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/dr-gridlock/wp/2018/03/19/uber-halts-autonomous-vehicle-testing-after-a-pedestrian-is-struck/
======
nafizh
This could pave some unforeseen regulations on self-driving car testing for
all companies. Not a good news for anyone. Prayers for the victim and her
families.

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917)

1400+ points

